# Bands that play 7s



## ibzrg1570 (Dec 4, 2006)

i just got my 7 last month and i barely use the low b because none of the bands i listen to use 7 string guitars. i need to start listening to new music so i can play songs that use the low b, which will make my purchase worthwhile. i mostly listen to killswitch engage type of stuff, but i also like bands like avenged sevenfold and dragonforce. i'm open to all bands and all styles (please don't use this thread to attack me for my musical taste  ). so far the only band i know that plays 7s are unearth, so i'll probably check them out sometime. thanks in advance.


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (Dec 4, 2006)

unearth( as mentioned), nevermore, rusty cooley for shred, dream theater and liquid tension experiment, i think theres thread in general music discussion that lists bands like this

EDIT: Here ya go :
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=17526


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Dec 4, 2006)

thanx, sry for repeating


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 4, 2006)

^  That right there is all you need to know.

Also, going by your musical tastes, you'd do well to check out the Roadrunner United CD. Dino Cazares plays on there (although I'm not sure hwo much actual 7-string playing is going on).


----------



## skinhead (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm listening Mercenary and it's very good, there you have another band, and Cannibal Corpse too (i will kill you).

Create your own music, that's the way.

Don't "copy" the other style, maybe listen it to have an idea, but yo have to play what you feel IMO.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, it depends on what you're playing, actually. Godhead uses 7s, so do Lacuna Coil, Flaw, Asesino, Fear Factory, The Deftones (self titled and the new album), it just depends on what you're into. I always go with Stephen Carpenter's philosophy...as stated by skinhead....playing other band's music can limit where you go with YOUR playing....it's a good start to learn some things, but overall, playing your own music will constantly make you try new things. Just my opinion, take it or leave it, lol.

Oh, and you can also just play bands w/lowered tunings....such as Soulfly, Staind (Mike Mushok tunes to Gb in a couple songs....but he's playing them on a 28" scale BEAST with a baseball bat for a neck, lol). So that might be another idea for you.


----------

